# Logo nachzeichnen und Vektorisieren



## Hockeynews (28. August 2009)

Hallo in die Runde.
Wenn mir auch jemand helfen würde, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Das Logo habe ich leider nur als JPG bekommen, möchte es jetzt auf Jacken drucken lassen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Manuel


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. August 2009)

Hi,
mal eine Frage. Seit Ihr alle zu faul zum lesen?
Genau ein Beitrag unter dir fragt auch schon einer dannach wie man en Logo vektorisiert und jemand anderes etwas weiter unten.
Dann steht als erster beitrag die FAQ und so oft wie ich das schon beschrieben habe braucht man nur nach vektorisieren suchen.

Wenn du willst das dir jemand das Logo vektorisiert dann wende dich doch bitte an das Jobforum.

Viele Grüße und eine geruhsame Nacht.


----------



## smileyml (29. August 2009)

Bevor du einen Dopplepost im Jobforum verfasst, kannst du den Wunsch gern äußern und wir verschieben es dahin.
Willst du es jedoch selbst vektorisieren, sollte dich die interne Suche wahrlich erschlagen - von Google will ich da jetzt noch gar nicht sprechen.

Es geht nicht darum dir zu sagen, "suche dir doch selbst Hilfe" sondern darum, das es ein scheinbar alltägliches und demnach eine ebenso häufige Frage ist. Zudem wissen wir nicht, welche Software dir zu Verfügung steht.

Zum Anfang sei dir doch mal dies hier empfohlen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/vektor-tutorials/311073-arbeiten-mit-adobe-illustrator-teil-1-a.html

Grüße Marco


----------

